# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  Easy JTAG Z3X Box

## mohamed73

*Easy JTAG Z3X Box* it's leatest product from Z3x team which  Multi-COM are authorized distributor. Created interface are not only  JTAG device but so called 3in1 - it's JTAG so lets you rewrite  bootloader or access to memory of chip, unique PinFinder whixch allows  to find JTAG pinout or reconfigure output/input singals and Universal  Box interface that allows you to reflash phone using standard software  that require Tx/RX signals so well known Fbus protocol.    YOU  CAN ADD ANYTIME Z3X ACTIVATION FOR SAMSUNG , LG OR CHINA TO THIS BOX -  YOU CAN ALSO BUY PREACTIVATED BOX FROM OUR STORE TOO WITH ADDITIONAL  ONE. ON BOTTOM OF THIS PAGE YOU WILL ALSO FIND ADDITIONAL CABLE SET FOR  SAMSUNG AND LG FOR THIS BOX  *Currently supported chipsets and cores for JTAG I/O operations:*  *Generic ARM Cores:* ARM7, ARM9 (ARM920, ARM926, ARM946), ARM11, CORTEX-A8,CORTEX-A9;  *Qualcomm QSC Family:* QSC1100, QSC1110, QSC6010, QSC6020, QSC6030, QSC6055, QSC6085, QSC6240, QSC6270;  *Qualcomm MSM Family:*  MSM6000, MSM6150, MSM6245, MSM6246, MSM6250, MSM6250A, MSM6260,  MSM6275, MSM6280, MSM6280A, MSM6281, MSM6800A, MSM6801A, MSM6290,  MSM7225, MSM7227, MSM7625, MSM7627, MSM7230, MSM8255, MSM8255T, MSM8260;   *Qualcomm QSD Family:* QSD8250, QSD8650;  *Marvell/XScale Family:* PXA270, PXA271, PXA272, PXA310, PXA312, PXA320.  *Samsung Processors:* S5P6422, S5PV310,S5PC110,S5PC210    *Currently supported memory controllers are:* 
OneNAND Memory> (connected directly to the MCU’s address space); 
CFI Compliant NOR Memory with CFI Command sets 0×0001, 0×0002, 0×0200 and 0×0003; 
NAND Controller in MSM6250, MSM6250A; 
NAND Controller in QSC6055, QSC6085, QSC6240, QSC6270; 
NAND Controller in MSM6245, MSM6246, MSM6270, MSM6275, MSM6280, MSM6280A, MSM6281, MSM6290, MSM6800A, MSM6801A; 
NAND Controller and OneNAND Controller in MSM7225, MSM7227, MSM7625, MSM7627; 
NAND Controller in MSM7200, MSM7200A, MSM7201A, MSM7500, MSM7500A, MSM7501A, MSM7600; 
NAND Controller in QSD8250, QSD8650; 
eMMC Controller #2 in MSM7230, MSM8255, MSM8255T; 
eMMC Controller #0 in S5PC110; 
eMMC Controller #0 in S5PC210;           *Hardware specification:*  *USB 2.0 High Speed Buffered Interface*  - we use an native USB Stack. Upstream data are directly arrives to box  MCU without getting slowed by bottleneck technologies like Prolific or  FTDI chips. CDC Stack are give enough performance to match high load  pplications.  *Native USB CCID Smart Card Reader* -  Security are very important part of all GSM software project. We use  military standart GEMALTO Security for most our software. Box has such  card reader avaiable to software in native way. Box are fully capable  with previous Z3X box based on FTDI and Alcor logics. It use same card  and same software. Its amazing , You can install your existing security  card in box and get perfect 3-in-1 magic solution  *Super Speed Xilinx FPGA Driven Core*  - Field-programmable gate arrays (FPGAs) are devices that contain  programmable logic and interconnects. Incorporating FPGAs into the  design of Z3X jtag box ensures that users are able to program or  configure boards to erform basic logic gate functions such as AND and/or  XOR, as well as, more complex combinational functions such as decoders  bus controllers and pinout searching logic.  *ARM20 Industry Standard JTAG Port*  - The 20-pin connector is the currently recommended from ARM. You can  use different adaptes and jigs , available on market without need  soldering or paying for additional converters Connector type: 20-way IDC  male eader, 0.1” pitch. Use any 20pin Jtag connectors or jics! Easy and  Universal!  *RJ45 MultiPort UFS3/Unibox Capable* - Box  are equipped with classical RJ45 Unibox connector. You will be  surprised You can plug any type of cables UFS and Unibox. Box will  automatically reconfigure power and data lines align. Box are configured  as standard unibox after powerup and switch mode after starting  corresponding software. Easy and Universal..  *Integrated ADC and DAC for voltage control*  - You can flexibly adjust port IO voltage from 1.8 to 30 volt. Also box  can easy measure internal and external voltage with high precision.  Easy and Flexible! You can monitor VFEF line of your device in realtime  to be shure that all powering on before connection.  *Integrated surge and overvoltage protection*  - Connection errors ? Bad cables ? What else can break high cost  equipment or PC motherboard We integrated two level power control and  protection subsystem to protect phone, box and your PC You can be shure  that even you plug in box ports an spoon everything will be protected  from disaster. Easy and Safe!      *Features:* 
• ARM7/ARM9/ARM11 PXA3xx, PXA270, Cortex-A8, OMAP850, Cortex-A9 Dual cores support; 
• Multiple devices on JTAG chain are supported, thus TAP number selection is available; 
• Any custom voltage level selection from range ~1.8V to 3.8V 
• TCK/Adaptive clocking selection 
• Halt core (NRST is not changed) 
• Reset core (NRST is applied before halt) 
• Direct Read and Write memory (by 8/16/32-bit mode or bulk transfers) 
• Access to the control registers of ARM core (coprocessor 15) 
• Program code breakpoints 
• Run Halt Restart core 
• 19 Pins Hardware Accselerated unique finder feature offered only by Easy- JTAG     *Set photo*       *Video from work with interface* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Complete contains:*
- Easy JTAG Z3x with protection card
- IDC 20 pin flat tape
- invoice  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

